# Just another day in the office!



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

That's right just another day in the life of a plumber.
Got called for a bad smell near a crawl space. Opened the wood cover and 

There was a 4" sewer clean out:blink:

Well this explained the smell:laughing:

Time for the snake. But enjoy the photo the client almost spilled his lunch on me. People don't realize this is an everyday view for us. I went to eat lunch after cleaning this drain. I wonder if you guys get bothered by the nasty stuff we see day in and day out.

This is when I get the apprentice to get his hands on the snake. If he can't do it he doesn't belong around here...

Not sure if I should include some kind of viewers be advised message here just like the movies... 

IMG_2206 by John Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

We are all plumbers or drain cleaners here, I am sure we have all seen it. I have seen a lot worst. Even had to wade in it before. If you have a weak stomach you can't do what a drain cleaner has to put up with. I personally think the grease traps are the worst. Come to think about it I eat at a lot of the fastfood places I clean and sometimes wonder WHY I do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Like the topic says, just another day in the office.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow! Luckily, with the little service I have done, I have never had the pleasure of dealing with anything even close to that.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Wow! Luckily, with the little service I have done, I have never had the pleasure of dealing with anything even close to that.



Stick around; you will!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That outside cleanout flooding is a big deal?:whistling2:

What would you call a basement flooded with about 3' deep sewage?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> That outside cleanout flooding is a big deal?:whistling2:
> 
> What would you call a basement flooded with about 3' deep sewage?


A nasty job for someone else with more experience and proper equipment.

Give me a hazmat suit and the right equipment and proper guidance and i would do it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When a customer asks "How can you stand working in these conditions?!" (Depending on the customer of course...) I reply "How else can you fart in someones house without them knowing about it?"

Took me longer than it it should've, but I always carry a full change of clothes and an extra pair of boots.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> A nasty job for someone else with more experience and proper equipment.
> 
> Give me a hazmat suit and the right equipment and proper guidance and i would do it.


Hell with that!
I went and found the housetrap vent then cleared it from outside...:laughing:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Redwood said:


> That outside cleanout flooding is a big deal?:whistling2:
> 
> What would you call a basement flooded with about 3' deep sewage?


Well lets just say it was a big deal for the client:whistling2:

Also the crawl space was filled with sewer and who knows for how long. All I know the water restoration company was there for about a week. I don't think it was 3ft of water down there, but it sure looked like a sewer lake.:yes:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cjtheplumber said:


> Well lets just say it was a big deal for the client:whistling2:
> 
> Also the crawl space was filled with sewer and who knows for how long. All I know the water restoration company was there for about a week. I don't think it was 3ft of water down there, but it sure looked like a sewer lake.:yes:


I tell ya, I will clean the nastiest drains, grease traps, urinals etc. all day long... but when it comes to a sewer flooded finished basement or crawl.... I'm happy I don't work in restoration!


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Redwood said:


> That outside cleanout flooding is a big deal?:whistling2:
> 
> What would you call a basement flooded with about 3' deep sewage?


Redwood sometimes I just call it a normal day. I have had quit a few of them to. I am like you though I find a way to get it done without wading through it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Hell with that!
> I went and found the housetrap vent then cleared it from outside...:laughing:


Lol, ok, never having dealt with basements and how the plumbing goes through one to get to the city main, plus whetever else yall put in them, i was only thinking of the 3' of sewage in the basement, not how it got there.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like $$& to me!!! Ain gotta eat it-just wear it around the rest of the day.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Sometimes I wonder what I smell like after a day of work. I think I know the answer...
Maybe the reason why people look at me weird when walking into stores and such. Specially after jetting a restaurant. The smell of that grease that doesn't go away for a while. Stays in the van as well. I don't think I feel it anymore.

There has been times the secretary goes into the vans to get some paper work. She always tells me you guys vans smell bad lol I tell her really I can't tell... 

I just know is time to clean everything and use lots of simple green.


----------

